# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Offseason pros

## Pete235

Check out Chris.

----------


## Pete235

Kevin

----------


## Pete235

Lee

----------


## Pete235

Ronnie

----------


## Pete235

Shawn

----------


## ptbyjason

I'm pretty sure Ronnie's pic was from the Coleman Classic. I left before he got on stage, but I heard it was pretty bad. Well that picture is disgusting. I think it was taken in July if it was at the coleman classic.

----------


## berry

well guys im glad im not the only one that looks like shit off season,good pics bro,if you have anymore please post this is the real thing for size ...

----------


## PaPaPumP

I look like shit all of the time. :Frown:  



 :Wink:

----------


## RON

From seeing your pic's Berry, I bet you look better in the off season than I look year round.

----------


## Cynical

all i can say is wow, its amazing the difference

----------


## Ilyich

LOL @ Coleman -- that is beyond a joke

Ilyich

----------


## Juicyswede

I must admit that I really like offseason pics! Does anyone have more? Or do U know where I can see some more? :Smilie:

----------


## JBRASCO

1 WORD SMOOTH

----------


## dane26

those guys still look WAAAAAAYYYY better than me!

----------


## pureanger

I wouldnt mind looking like them in the offseason

----------


## DeWil

Is coleman pregnant? He looks like a big mama! :Big Grin:  "feel my nipples, they are so sensetive" (Arnold quote).
Lee looks cool though! Damn look at those arms!
PPP dont be so hard on yourself! Its the inside that counts! :Wink:

----------


## RON

> _Originally posted by DeWil_ 
> *Is coleman pregnant?*


That's the HGH IV he's been running for years making his insides oversized. I think he abuses it way too much!!

----------


## Capital X

I have never seen Sean Ray off season. It doesn't even look like him. It would be great if they actually published these pictures. Young bodybuiders would have a true vision about what they should look like. You only ever see these guys in contest shape and that is only for a short period of time each year. Hell!! I look like these guys.

----------


## HUGE...909

I WILL BE THAT MASSIVE YOU CAN BET ON THAT

----------


## dumbells101

I never realized how bad a pro can look just months before winning the Olympia. If I were Ronnie I would not be wearing a smile in that picture....I'd be wearing a robe to cover up!

----------


## Mighty Joe

They actually look human in those pics.....Well, big humans!

MJ

----------


## muscleup

is it me or does ronnies nipple look fucked up, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## big_guy

hey musleup, it's not just u... both is nips look a lil puffy to me.

looks like the mr. o has a tad bit of gyno !!

----------


## Shredz

can anyone say

"WATER RETENTION"

----------


## Psycoswole

> _Originally posted by Capital X_ 
> * It would be great if they actually published these pictures. Young bodybuiders would have a true vision about what they should look like.*




Thats the reason so many people have the misunderstanding that you can stay lean while bulking at the same time

----------


## Socio

coleman 2000

----------


## Socio

lol  :Embarrassment: ) can anyone say KFC?

----------


## Socio

another one of ron

----------


## Socio

another lee

----------


## Socio

and how could forget the KING!
No not Elvis but just as fat!

----------


## ptbyjason

LOL @ socio, those cracked me up

----------


## Psycoswole

Priest looks like the pilsbury dough boy in that first pic

----------


## berry

well guys this proves that ut dosent matter if you blow up offseason ,it might even be good for muscle mass size,they must feal like cows bro,where do u guys feal size will end??r we getting to the top of size or will there be bigger boys around in 10 years time¿¿??

----------


## flexshack

> _Originally posted by berry_ 
> *well guys this proves that ut dosent matter if you blow up offseason ,it might even be good for muscle mass size,they must feal like cows bro,where do u guys feal size will end??r we getting to the top of size or will there be bigger boys around in 10 years time¿¿??*



i don't know about that berry. that would be scary at that point! i think if they put anymore roids into their bodies at an even faster rate, they'll have too many complications to deal with. its probably already at a very dangerous point. but only time (and bb's or guinea pigs) will tell.
flex

----------


## RON

I don't remember where I read it but I saw an article where scientist are working on something that will block the gene that stops adolescent growth. This will allow BBs to grow to enormous proportions. Not only in muscle size but height also

----------


## benedict

Check this one out.....

[IMG]

----------


## symatech

this thread is almost 2 years old....

----------


## benedict

This link was used recently in a discussion on another site. I had a picture that wasn't on here, so I posted it....

----------


## symatech

i wasnt criticizing you just makin a comment  :Smilie:

----------


## FrkyBgStok

its an old thread, but worth the bump. i like priest eating the chicken.

----------


## the hulkster

Is Ronnie coleman not the biggest S>OB you have ever seen during the offseason, he is HUGE but still not that damn Flabby lookin.


Whatcha gonna do brother.......

----------


## Roidfever

Are they pregnant or what?

----------


## malahat

Chicken? - more like butterball turkey!

----------


## houseofpain

i hate kamali and priest looks big as hell in that outside pic, coleman looks a lil bloated himself. i guess priest got that hummer as a gift b/c he knew he would never get one by winning the arnold classic.

----------


## PJAY71

Hey, what happened to all the post?

----------


## malahat

They are still there, on page 1 of this thread.

----------


## PJAY71

Nope. I had entered a few w/pics. What's up?

----------


## Cole Trickle

*BEST THREAD HERE* Simply reality.. human flesh aint always ripped & cannot be or you got yourself a headstone :Cool:

----------


## flexshack

okay

----------


## Cole Trickle

> i'm pretty sure there are many people who stay ripped and hard year round. one that comes to mind is batista from WWE. he always looks shredded. he never seems to be too far away from competition status.


Many ppl ripped year round? Who? You cannot state that w/out being w/ that person all the time to verify it. Batista is not contest-ripped. Im talking at your best condition. Those who have tried that year round im sure have health problems. I dont even have to name the builders who have died in the past from this.

----------


## wael

Yes, most of the pros now in the offseason are very soft holding water, maybe more than 40 Lb, from the contest weight, But go for the Real bodybuilding back in 60's 70's most of them stay some where near the contest shape around the year( i do not remember a single pic for Robby Robinson which was off in it he always was hard to bone).

----------


## PJAY71

> Yes, most of the pros now in the offseason are very soft holding water, maybe more than 40 Lb, from the contest weight, But go for the Real bodybuilding back in 60's 70's most of them stay some where near the contest shape around the year( i do not remember a single pic for Robby Robinson which was off in it he always was hard to bone).


Yep Serge Nubret was always in shape.

----------


## eacman65

i like the off-season pics i think the guys are beyond huge

----------


## pattymac931

priest is a freak in the kfc pic massive

----------

